

Ask YC: Great idea, but not too fond of the tech, is it still worth pursuing? - alaskamiller

So say you've got this brilliant and magnificent great idea that you know will get lots of users and everything. But it's specific or nichey enough that requires you to master/learn another language/technology to see it happen.<p>Would you still do it?
======
gaika
Go for it, it is even more fun that way.

------
Tichy
It depends on the effort/prospects ratio.

